# Instant Messaging



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

What service do you prefer: AIM, Yahoo, ICQ, etc? Or do you use them all?


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

MSP75 said:


> What service do you prefer: AIM, Yahoo, ICQ, etc? Or do you use them all?


I prefer AOL or MSN messenger, use all of them because everyone I know has a different type.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

frapmpd24 said:


> I prefer AOL or MSN messenger, use all of them because everyone I know has a different type.


Thank you. I just checked out Trillian. It signs me into AIM & Yahoo, all in the Trillian messaging program. Anyone have wny problems with using Trillian to connect to the other IM services?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

MSP75 said:


> What service do you prefer: AIM, Yahoo, ICQ, etc? Or do you use them all?


 I like Trillian....

Trillian is a fully featured, stand-alone, skinnable chat client that supports AIM, ICQ, MSN, Yahoo Messenger, and IRC. It provides capabilities not possible with original network clients, while supporting standard features such as audio chat, file transfers, group chats, chat rooms, buddy icons, multiple simultaneous connections to the same network, server-side contact importing, typing notification, direct connection (AIM), proxy support, encrypted messaging (AIM/ICQ), SMS support, and privacy settings.
Without stealing your home page and with no other included software, pop-ups, or spyware, Trillian provides unique functionality such as contact message history, a powerful skinning language, tabbed messaging, global status changes (set all networks away at once), Instant Lookup (automatic Wikipedia integration), contact alerts, an advanced automation system to trigger events based on anything happening in the client, docking, hundreds of emoticons, emotisounds, shell extensions for file transfers, and systray notifications.

Version 3.1 adds a new identity feature that helps you organize your home and work contact lists, HTML editing for AIM profiles, UPnP support, enhanced IRC performance, and speed enhancements.

http://www.ceruleanstudios.com/


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

just AIM for me


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I use Yahoo. Gaim Is good if you use one or more IMs for it alows you like Trillian to use multi IRQ Clients at once. It also has some nice additions like spell check and is spyware free.

Note: for AIM users. AIM comes by default with spyware programs. Such as View Point, and Wild Tangent. You may notices more pup ups when using AIM and slower system performance. Remember before installing any program always read the EULA (End User Licence Agreement) you may be very suprised what you are downloading with your program.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

I use MSN Messenger

i found it the best one out there , i have tried yahoo but i didnt really like it ..
and to be honest i kept forgetting my username and password .. i must have created a dozen usernames in a short space of time lol maybe cus i hardly used it..

so i gave up in the end and stuck to msn

and before u ask ... no im not blonde!! lol


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

im just on plain old AOL: BNSFGP38


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow...my post now has to be 10 characters long 

Regardless, I use AIM.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

1 2 3 4 5 6 - Aim


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

kttref said:


> Wow...my post now has to be 10 characters long
> 
> Regardless, I use AIM.


Took care of that for you Kate, Another setting I did not see :blush:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

You're the best Gil  (Just in case no one has told you lately)


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I use AIM as well.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

We should have an AIM party...like a meet and greet on AIM haha...I'm a loser, I know.


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

I use AIM & Yahoo instant messenger. Once in a great while I might get on msn.
AIM: ptlnorton or policescooter
Yahoooooo: ptlnorton or ofcnorton


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

kttref said:


> We should have an AIM party...like a meet and greet on AIM haha...I'm a loser, I know.


We used to have a chat room on the site but there was only about three people on it, the same people, and they weren't actually there.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

So maybe I'm not that much of a loser...I like your flowers.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Crvtte65** - I used to find the same thing about the Chat feature on the old site.*

*I thought it would be cool to converse "real time" with the members, but nobody cept' me and Cinderella were ever on... And at that, never at the same time. Too bad. i think we could have had a raucous chat session going on with some of the **"distinctive" personalities we have here...* *:wink:*


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Alrighty we're having an AIM party one of these days dammit...They have chat rooms with AIM so we'll do it up.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Yall are free to IM me if I am on. I talk to SAPD and oatmeal alot.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

kttref said:


> Alrighty we're having an AIM party one of these days dammit...They have chat rooms with AIM so we'll do it up.


I'll bring the chips and salsa :jestera:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

awwwwwwww no no no dont leave me out!!:wm: 


how come no one uses msn messenger!! why doesnt someone set a day and time so
we can all meet in the chatroom .. or is that a silly idea

i,ll bring the beer anyone got any nuts? lol

i think i,m the sad one now!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Cinderella said:


> *...i,ll bring the beer anyone got any nuts? lol*


*Yeah, me. I got 2. I call em' Huey and Dewey. The big guy in the middle is Louie... :mrgreen: *


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

LMAO @ Koz

hahahahaha u

do they cum in a shell? and can i crunch them lol
or is it the nibble variety with a dip :-\"


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Cinderella said:


> LMAO @ Koz
> 
> hahahahaha u
> 
> ...


 *Rated: MA* - Mature Audiences Only. Contains graphic language and blatant sexual innuendos. :hump:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

oops sorry Gil

bad habit shortening my words .. i meant to spell it come ..

honest.. 8-[ i was talking about peanuts .. i didnt spell the whole word out

oh god.. i better keep quiet before i dig myself a bigger hole here lol

<<goes to look for the spellchecker>>


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Cinderella said:


> oops sorry Gil...bad habit shortening my words .. i meant to spell it come ..honest..


RIGHT!!:L: 
Cinderbaby - Just because some of us were born at night, it doesnt mean it was last
night! (And I dont ever remember seeing Gil at choir practice either):NO:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol Koz


thank u for that i feel much better ....i was begining to think
i should keep my head down!! 


and noooooooooo i didnt mean head down as in head down
oh hell.... then again...

8O lmao


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Cinderella, did I mention we wanted you to come down to Florida for a visit, because if I didn't I'm offering NOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Ok i'm here testing this AIM chat...

Room chat28413700381297674271


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm there. 9:25pm


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

stm4710 said:


> Yall are free to IM me if I am on. I talk to SAPD and oatmeal alot.


....are you calling me oatmeal?


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

If the oat fits.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

LOL PBC ....:wink:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

stm4710 said:


> If the oat fits.


You're a real comedian!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Sat. 5:45 at night: AIM chat28727880992019784279

If I'm not there, I'm out watching Varitek's ass...I mean...nope, that's what I'm doing


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

its a pity no one uses messenger i would have turned my cam on and waved at u :-\"


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Haha sign up for AIM it's easy and free...I think they have video connections too.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Kate it was great talking to u on messenger


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

If anyone would like the chat anywhere program you set up your own chat room and invite anyone to join you by sending them the isp number you can get it here its free.

*https://www.kwflatbed.com/ca_setup.exe*

If you want to see how it works
Example I am in a chat room now that I just started join me till 7:45PM EST
http://192.168.1.100/


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Ok a new and improved version of MassCops Chat is now open, link at top and bottom of site...beta testers needed


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

kwflatbed said:


> If anyone would like the chat anywhere program you set up your own chat room and invite anyone to join you by sending them the isp number you can get it here its free.
> 
> *https://www.kwflatbed.com/ca_setup.exe*
> 
> ...


192.*.*.* etc... is an intranet address not internet address we can not connect unless we are in your network. I think there are plently of free DNS servises that you could use to actually set one up on your pc and use..


----------

